# Thinking About Purchasing An Outback Sydney 329Fbh



## Fireman69 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey there,

I am new to being an OutbackerMy DW and I are currently trying to make up our minds between the Outback Sydney 329BH or the Keystone Laredo 321BH. We currently own a 2006 Laredo 284BH. This is our third TT and we have had no problems at all.

Since they are both Keystone products, is it just a matter of preference or are their some key differences?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Have not seen the Laredo in person, but the big thing that jumps out at me is that the Laredo has a walk thru bathroom shared over the pin with the bunkroom.

The Outback has a side aisle bath, seperate from the bunkroom.

Also, the Laredo has the 1/2 bath in the rear, if you need 2 bathrooms.

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

while you are comparing look at the cougar 322qb, we saw it at Hershey and it seemed nicer that the other 2.


----------

